# Redwood burl and Blackwood with brass inlay



## haddenhailers (May 10, 2014)

Here's a call I finished this morning for a customer. It's actually the same materials I made another call set for him out of, but it's in my old school style. It's a speckle belly goose call. Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2014)

Andrew that is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 10, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Andrew that is gorgeous!!


Thanks! May have to get some more and make another one. For some reason the old school look sets this wood off!

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Sweet color combo !!!! Have u changed any steps in your finish since u posted the Hot Stuff you tube video?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet color combo !!!! Have u changed any steps in your finish since u posted the Hot Stuff you tube video?


Just one thing, when I do my final finish I turn my speed down to the lowest setting on my lathe. It's around 500 rpms. That's it. 

And thank you so much!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (May 10, 2014)

Looks awesome. I've got three pieces of redwood burl at the shop waiting to be turned. Hopefully I can make them look as nice as you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 11, 2014)

Once again amazing call and a flawless finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (May 11, 2014)

I agree with the old school style. There is just something about beautiful wood and the old time style!!! Well done Andrew!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful job Andrew. One heck of a nice finish. Love that style.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 11, 2014)

Thanks everybody so much! Should have this one completely done Tuesday night!

Andrew


----------



## James (May 11, 2014)

What a fantastic call. Amazing craftsmanship, Andrew!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 11, 2014)

Andrew thats another great looking call!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 11, 2014)

Great looking call
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 11, 2014)

That looks incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Hopefully when business picks back up I can get some more redwood burl and make some similar pieces!

Andrew


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2014)

Wow Amdrew. That's just beautiful !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 12, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow Amdrew. That's just beautiful !


Thank you!


----------

